# Electric cooktop vs. Gas cooktop



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

It's obvious which one heats up faster but which one hits you more in the wallet at the end of the month? I assume it's the electric one but I'm not sure.


----------



## THEBIGPUNN (Sep 11, 2005)

i had the same question and we went with gas. mainly cause my wife says gas cooks more evenly?!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Might be interesting reading....

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/kitchen/cooktops/fullstory.html

jeff.


----------



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

*Another consideration*

I like gas best, but next to gas I prefer an induction cooktop. Expensive to buy, but not as expensive to operate as regular electric. Wonderful temperature control, too.

*Technical Details* POWER FACTS 

Stated Power vs. Delivered Power 

Type Power Efficiency Delivered Power 
Induction 2.8kW 90% 2.52kW 
Gas 3.5kW 50% 1.75kW 
Halogen 2.2kW 60% 1.32kW 
Electric Coil or Cast Iron 2.0kW 55% 1.1kW 

Time Required to Boil 2qts. of Water 

Type Time Required Temperature of Cook Top 
Induction 4 min. 46 sec. 230°F 
Gas 8 min. 18 sec. 518°F 
Halogen 9 min. 00 sec. 734°F 
Electric Coil or Cast Iron 9 min. 50 sec. 644°F 

Energy Consumption Used to Boil 2qts. of Water 

Type Energy Used 
Induction 225 W / h 
Gas 390 W / h 
Halogen 270 W / h 
Electric Coil or Cast Iron 320 W / h


----------



## MrNoMaintenance (Jun 23, 2006)

Gas would typically be less expensive to operate over electric. This is also why there are many more homes that heat with natural gas instead of electric. In fact electric heating can lower the resale price and marketability of you home --- at least in more northern climates. With a gas stove, there is also the faster response time when heating up and cooling down (off a boil).


----------



## macic (Jun 16, 2008)

*Induction vs gas*

Hi

induction cooktoips are supposed to give the same degree of control as gas and are a very efficient means of transferring heat to the contents of the pan. They are energy efficient in that less heat (energy) is lost to surrounding areas. This does not necessarily mean that they are cheaper to run in the long term. Two sites give more info that I found - the first I forget the link has detailed notes on energy usage including quotes from US government sponsored studies. The second site gives a general introduction and has a link to the first...http://www.induction-cooktop.com

Hope this helps


----------

